# abu garcia 6600 bcx question



## tornwaders

i just got this reel but dont understand the line out alarm. I have a penn liveliner spinning and assumed the line out alarm worked similar to that. I found the alarm tension is controled by the drag is this correct? If that is the case then it doesnt work like the liveliner which has its own tension control. So how do I use the line out alarm and set the hook with my drag set so loose. Thanks I hope this makes sense


----------



## leeabu

The line out alarm is simply a clicker and is not ment to be adjustable like your liveliner spinning reel.


----------



## fishdealer04

It is just a clicker like leeabu said. Just set your drag at your normal level that you would and the clicker will work just fine. I have never had a problem. If you do set your drag lighter just put your thumb on the spool when you set the hook. That will keep it from spinning.


----------



## bassattacker

on baitcasters with the baitclicker option on them your line tension knob also controls the bait clicker tension serves as a dual purpose, just adjust your tension to set how stiff you want the clicker to be, this helps alot with fishing rivers and the current is really moving, lakes its not going to matter so much, also adjusting the tension to tighten it up with live bait will help keep the bait from pullin line, i have a 6600bcx and havnt had one problem with mine i also have a 6600c4, there are some bait casters that will have separate bait clicker tension knobs but there on the high price end.


----------



## tornwaders

Thanks guys I got it figured out. I didnt realize the bail needed to be open for it to work. Now hopefully I can get out this year and hook into some nice wiskers!


----------



## ducky152000

if your using the clicker there is no need to prop your rod up on a stick. Doing that makes it harder for the cats to pull out the clicker. just lay your rod down on the ground with the reel up so it dont engage. just a helpful hint for someone who has never used reels with clickers.


----------



## Randy101

If your going to lay your rod on the ground and open the bail to use the clicker make sure you don't lay your rod down in a way that if it gets bumped or something, the handle could turn and engage the reel, if that happens and your not close to your pole and you get a run the fish will drag it in.

I have seen it happen before...... Just a heads up.


----------



## ducky152000

> I have seen it happen before...... Just a heads up.


If u seen it happen before the people catfishin must of had the reel handle on the ground because ive never had a proplem with that as long as the reel handle is up. I used to have alot of 6000s and 6500s and never once had that happen to me. I guess it could happen to carelessness people but people like that dont last long flathead fishin. just my .2


----------



## Randy101

ducky152000 said:


> If u seen it happen before the people catfishin must of had the reel handle on the ground because ive never had a proplem with that as long as the reel handle is up. I used to have alot of 6000s and 6500s and never once had that happen to me. I guess it could happen to carelessness people but people like that dont last long flathead fishin. just my .2


It would be my guess that he is new to baitcasters and I was just giving him something else to think about when laying the pole down on the ground.

I personally would use a type of rod holder that keeps the whole rod (and reel) off the ground, especially at a river bank. I can't stand dirt, mud and sand on and in my gear.


----------



## Randy101

ducky152000, At least you edited your post to include some valuable information.


----------



## tornwaders

Who said anything about propping it up on a stick? I hold my rod.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Randy101 said:


> It would be my guess that he is new to baitcasters and I was just giving him something else to think about when laying the pole down on the ground.
> 
> I personally would use a type of rod holder that keeps the whole rod (and reel) off the ground, especially at a river bank. I can't stand dirt, mud and sand on and in my gear.


If your into rod holders get ahold of Driftmaster, they have some really nice bank rod holders but you have to email or call them...I too hate having my rods and reels get really dirty and there are some places I fish that there is sand and you definately dont want that getting in your reels! There are certain places especially at the lakes that I dont use rod holders though, just lay my rods on the ground...Like Ducky had said before, just make sure to put the reel handles up...Another thing, IMO I wouldnt use the BCX reel I dont like them, I would go with a 6500 C3 they are a little heavier, and IMO have a better clicker...


----------



## ducky152000

when there is sand and dirt i use pieces of tarp 2 feet wide and 4 feet long to lay em on. keeps ur reels clean and when it rains u dont get any sand in it from rain drops. I can see using rod holders on the river to keep more of your line out of the water which creates less drag but i still dont use em when i do fish the river i usualy set up on spots on the river that is far from where i park so the less stuff the better. I know there is time for rod holders but i think its rare.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Tarp...hmmmm....Thats alot less weight than rod holders!  Thats a good idea ducky!


----------

